# one parent family alowance question



## nia2008 (7 May 2009)

i am a single parent in receipt of basic s.w.a my daughter was born a year ago but i still have not been approved by my social welfare officer.a couple of months ago he called me in to ask who owned a car parked outside my house sometimes i said i didnt know which was a lie it was my childs fathers but i only lied because i knew he would think i was in a relationship with him.my lie was caught out and he told me i was under investigation.i have since moved back home but go tomy ex's house nearly evry day for two reasons:1.because i have very bad deppression so i go for help and support and 2.because i dont want my child to have a bad or non existent relationship with her father like i did and i am willing to go out of my way to prevent this.however recently i found him waiting at the end of my ex's estate the same day he had called to my own house(i wasnt there).
i am feeling harrassed by this man and am terrified he is going to take away my payment how should i deal with my s.w officer and am i legally allowed to stay over in my ex's twice a week as he wants to have her over to stay but i am finding it difficult to leave her with anyone and not be ther myself please help desperate


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 May 2009)

*Re: need advice urgent!!!*

[FONT=&quot]Please  the title of your post in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Any responses to posts with meaningless titles will be removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be closed.

Brendan
Administrator [/FONT]


----------



## Welfarite (8 May 2009)

Nia2008, I cannot see how you think you are being 'harassed'. The bottom line is that you made a fraudulent statement which SW found out about. SW will not trust anything you say now or in the future. I'm surprised that they are still investigating and haven't disallowed your claim already. What you are trying to do to have the best of both wrolds; live off the taxpayers' money while maintaining contact with the person who should be paying for their child's upbringing. My advice to you is to cancel your claim and get the father of the child to pay you maintenance that is due to you.


----------



## samanthajane (9 May 2009)

Your not being harassed, the social welfare office is doing his job and making sure that you are a single parent and not just claiming to be one so you can recieve opf. Why did you lie in the first place? If you really are a single parent and not living together then just the fact alone that he was there visiting his daughter would make no difference on your claim at all. I think there a little bit more to the story than what you are saying. It doesn't add up that you claim has been deyaled for so long just for having a car parked at your house "sometimes". 

Bit harsh what was said earlier "best of both worlds!! Of course she has to maintain contact with the childs father, that shouldn't be seen as a bad thing at all, or stop her from claiming her payments is she entitled to them. Maintenance alone isn't going to be enough to get by on. If you are recieving maintenance then you should declare that to the social welfare officer as well, or you might find they will just cancel your application and if you really are not together anymore, how are you going to support yourself and your daughter. 

Come clean explain why you lied, if you have depression then you should of seen a doctor. Ask him/her for a letter saying that and the date you first went into him/her.


----------



## nia2008 (4 Jun 2009)

thank you samantha jane your reply was much more helpfull than the last i am in receipt of maintenence and i have declared that from the start  but 20 euro a week is not enough to support both me and my daughter i also have seen a docter,maybey harrassed was the wrong word to use i fully understand thats his job but he seems to be taking this just a little to far i go to my childs fathers house so he can have a good relationship with her and also so i can get a bit of support,having your only means of being able to support you an yoour child taken from you without notice is very difficult and i wanted to see what other peoples views of this were.also i have repeatadly asked welfare officers is it legal for me to bring my child to his house to stay and stay over myself 2 nights a week as i its a half hour drive to get there and i get vevry anxious without her but have got no answer so far if anyone cud help with that id be gratefull


----------

